# angry home owner



## 10para (May 10, 2015)

Parked up at a sensible location in Surrey for four days, the day I was leaving I had a home owner that was so angry she wouldn't come up for air,I tried top calm her down fat change don't park here again etc etc, it's making me want to downsize from my 7.2m carthargo what do you think and how do you deal with these people that own a house and think they own the roads


----------



## sasquatch (May 10, 2015)

4 days is taking the p*** in an environment such as this I would only stay for a minimum of only 1-2 days,unless you were visiting (you didn't state). The fact remains that as long as the vehicle is legal,taxed insured and MOT'd and it is a public highway there should be no problem. However if the neighbour complains to a councillor and the police, it wouldn't be long before yellow lines or a TRO is installed. Whatever it spoils it for everyone some common sense is called for.It would indeed be annoying if a 7 metre vehicle is parked outside a house for a long period and blocks any views.


----------



## 10para (May 10, 2015)

No views obstucted


----------



## Sparks (May 10, 2015)

.


----------



## molly 2 (May 10, 2015)

sasquatch said:


> 4 days is taking the p*** in an environment such as this I would only stay for a minimum of only 1-2 days,unless you were visiting (you didn't state). The fact remains that as long as the vehicle is legal,taxed insured and MOT'd and it is a public highway there should be no problem. However if the neighbour complains to a councillor and the police, it wouldn't be long before yellow lines or a TRO is installed. Whatever it spoils it for everyone some common sense is called for.It would indeed be annoying if a 7 metre vehicle is parked outside a house for a long period and blocks any views.


 you could have told her you were on a recki planing a 50 van meet


----------



## st3v3 (May 10, 2015)

sasquatch said:


> *minimum* of only 1-2 days,



lol.

Did she say if others were regularly using the spot?


----------



## 10para (May 10, 2015)

https://www.instantstreetview.com/@51.310407,-0.223425,-281.6h,-1.75p,0z

Down this road against high hedge s


----------



## 10para (May 10, 2015)

st3v3 said:


> lol Italian.
> 
> Did she say if others were regularly using the spot?



No , she was a narcotic Italian lady


----------



## st3v3 (May 10, 2015)

What? Waterer gardens? Doesn't seem ideal for four days dude


----------



## molly 2 (May 10, 2015)

Did you ask if she wanted her drive tarmacing. As your mate's are coming tomorrow.


----------



## 10para (May 10, 2015)

That's so funny pissing myself


----------



## delicagirl (May 10, 2015)

Steady on guys....  if he was parked next to a high hedge and was not overlooking anyone's property  -  what are your objections to parking there ?


----------



## 10para (May 10, 2015)

st3v3 said:


> What? Waterer gardens? Doesn't seem ideal for four days dude


No matter where you go we are hated


----------



## st3v3 (May 10, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> Steady on guys....  if he was parked next to a high hedge and was not overlooking anyone's property  -  what are your objections to parking there ?



I can't see any point that was not in view - apologies if I'm missing it...


----------



## molly 2 (May 10, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> Steady on guys....  if he was parked next to a high hedge and was not overlooking anyone's property  -  what are your objections to parking there ?


.The old dear wouldn't let us empty our cassette


----------



## 10para (May 10, 2015)

st3v3 said:


> I can't see any point that was not in view - apologies if I'm missing it...



I know people who have Been parked up near Wimbledon common for three years

That's definitely taking the piss


----------



## 10para (May 10, 2015)

10para said:


> I know people who have Been parked up near Wimbledon common for three years



Do you think downsizing will avoid being hassled


----------



## st3v3 (May 10, 2015)

All I can say is don't let it annoy you, just try and look out for quieter places.

I can see a few on the common - that looks like a nice spot:

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...1s0x48760f264bd406b7:0xe125cd3a2b44c825?hl=en


----------



## n brown (May 10, 2015)

10para said:


> No , she was a narcotic Italian lady


 narcotic ? like once you've had a taste you just can't get enough of her !


----------



## st3v3 (May 10, 2015)

10para said:


> Do you think downsizing will avoid being hassled



I doubt it.


----------



## 10para (May 10, 2015)

st3v3 said:


> All I can say is don't let it annoy you, just try and look out for quieter places.
> 
> I can see a few on the common - that looks like a nice spot:
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...1s0x48760f264bd406b7:0xe125cd3a2b44c825?hl=en


I know that area like back of my hand that's in the middle of the common no access via car that's all foot paths unfortunately


----------



## st3v3 (May 10, 2015)

I was looking at the causeway where you can see a few MH parked up. Where are the long term ones staying? If that's not being too nosey.


----------



## 10para (May 10, 2015)

n brown said:


> narcotic ? like once you've had a taste you just can't get enough of her !



Sorry for all the spelling mistakes I'm in hospital and using one hand atm


----------



## st3v3 (May 10, 2015)

10para said:


> I'm in hospital and using one hand atm



Oh dear. What did you do???


----------



## 10para (May 10, 2015)

st3v3 said:


> I was looking at the causeway where you can see a few MH parked up. Where are the long term ones staying? If that's not being too nosey.



Right let me tell you all the causeway is occupied with at least, several campers, one of which I know who's been there for three years,I also have a home dwelling friend who lives local has told me the council are now in the process of moving them on and putting restrictions down,I was brought up in the area, they have fucked it for everyone.
The council years ago put pay and display all around and also wanted to do the same for the causeway, but the local toffs objected because they said they use it to park to walk their dogs over the common


----------



## 10para (May 10, 2015)

st3v3 said:


> Oh dear. What did you do???



I had a colonoscopy three weeks ago and now have complications


----------



## st3v3 (May 10, 2015)

Hope you're better soon.


----------



## Penny13 (May 10, 2015)

You need a thicker hide ... Walk away be polite shut the door. I would tell them to call the police the police are only going to ask you to move on or maybe not ! 
But perhaps four days in a residential area is a bit much !


----------



## invalid (May 10, 2015)

10para said:


> I had a colonoscopy three weeks ago and now have complications



    Sorry for all the spelling mistakes I'm in hospital and using one hand atm 

I’ve heard of key hole surgery, but it seem a strange route to take? Hope you recover soon. :dance:


----------



## 10para (May 10, 2015)

Penny13 said:


> You need a thicker hide ... Walk away be polite shut the door. I would tell them to call the police the police are only going to ask you to move on or maybe not !
> But perhaps four days in a residential area is a bit much !



Im losing my confidence in wild camping I was staying on alderstead caravan club site for months then ventured to live by the street sides,I thought it would be easier than this, I've put my motorhome on eBay item number 171784436923 I'll try and get a stealth sprinter made


----------



## st3v3 (May 10, 2015)

Don't quit, just get out of the town!


----------



## 10para (May 10, 2015)

10para said:


> Im losing my confidence in wild camping I was staying on alderstead caravan club site for months then ventured t
> 
> o live by the street sides,I thought it would be easier than this, I've put my motorhome on eBay item number 171784436923 I'll try and get a stealth sprinter made


Work has been dead so to cut corners I decided to live on the road side, but I'm coming up with the what I call the Surrey syndrome,....they own a house and they think they own the street that it's on


----------



## st3v3 (May 10, 2015)

What do you do for work?


----------



## 10para (May 10, 2015)

st3v3 said:


> Don't quit, just get out of the town!



I can't I'm an auto locksmith with all my customers in sw London and Surrey I'm tied to these areas for work


----------



## st3v3 (May 10, 2015)

It's the sort of business you can transfer to anywhere if you really want to.


----------



## 10para (May 10, 2015)

st3v3 said:


> It's the sort of business you can transfer to anywhere if you really want to.



Not when you have advets and 20 years of customer data base and have contract with rac and aa


----------



## st3v3 (May 10, 2015)

I was just going on you saying it was dead...

Good luck on whatever you choose.


----------



## n brown (May 10, 2015)

if i was living in the area,i would give myself a circle of ,say, 5 miles,then find as many 1 or 2 night places in that area as possible, not forgetting that a move of one street, or just round the corner, is enough to keep moaners from moaning.

i'd also have a good sniff about for little industrial areas,little engineering shops, the kind of places that are to be found,sometimes quite unexpectedly, in suburban areas. the owners of such places might be glad to have someone on or near their premises at night

one more thing that might be worth researching, that we have round here, is a setup where travellers are allowed to stay on empty properties,like unused factories, rent free, in exchange for keeping the places secure
good luck !


----------



## 10para (May 10, 2015)

n brown said:


> if i was living in the area,i would give myself a circle of ,say, 5 miles,then find as many 1 or 2 night places in that area as possible, not forgetting that a move of one street, or just round the corner, is enough to keep moaners from moaning.
> 
> i'd also have a good sniff about for little industrial areas,little engineering shops, the kind of places that are to be found,sometimes quite unexpectedly, in suburban areas. the owners of such places might be glad to have someone on or near their premises at night
> 
> ...


Good sound advice just what I need, being that I've lived in my motorhome for a matter of months I'm still learning on the job,I tend to creep around my motorhome for fear of making noise obviously with blind a down an I being a worrier


----------



## witzend (May 10, 2015)

4 days no wonder she thru a wobbly she probably thought you where there for good as your living and working in the area find some where locally that your allowed to live permanently in your van.


----------



## 10para (May 10, 2015)

witzend said:


> 4 days no wonder she thru a wobbly she probably thought you where there for good as your living and working in the area find some where locally that your allowed to live permanently in your van.



And that all costs the idea of this lifestyle is to not be a slave to the banking system and utility companies, we are already taxed top death that said I've got a girlfriend that's putting the word around setting that she was a pro jockey she's got plenty of friends who are land owners fingers crossed.

That said I was on a cc club costing me at times£400 a month with the three week rule of two days off, ok it's not a lot of money as such but when work is slack and your trying top get some money behind you, top me it's dead money


----------



## delicagirl (May 10, 2015)

whenever I stay several days somewhere I always go ad talk to a local, or a few locals, or go into the local shop and chat to them about me and why I am there...  If they see you and understand your situation they wont fantasise that you are expecting 26 family clampitts to arrive in two days time to join you. I nearly always say  "you don't think the community will mind if I stay a few days do you - its such a beautiful area.?"


----------



## n brown (May 10, 2015)

this is what i found at first try on google, gives you the idea anyway Property guardian schemes are a cheap way to rent a home with character. But you won't stay long | Money | The Guardian


----------



## Debs (May 10, 2015)

10para said:


> I had a colonoscopy three weeks ago and now have complications



My late husband had a colonoscopy, and after he begged me never to let them do that again!


----------



## Obanboy666 (May 10, 2015)

Debs said:


> My late husband had a colonoscopy, and after he begged me never to let them do that again!



My late wife had that many we lost count. I had one and that was one to many !


----------



## Asterix (May 10, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> My late wife had that many we lost count. I had one and that was one to many !



I can vouch for that,although it looks small it felt like a full size 1950s BBC camera going up the jackseat!!
And let's not even talk about the embarrassing after effects...


----------



## GWAYGWAY (May 10, 2015)

Lovely Van, I would love that one.  So you should point out that it probably cost more than her house DID, so you are not a Pikey but a respectable member of society.


----------



## 10para (May 10, 2015)

n brown said:


> this is what i found at first try on google, gives you the idea anyway Property guardian schemes are a cheap way to rent a home with character. But you won't stay long | Money | The Guardian



Thank you I've just sent them an email with cv


----------



## 10para (May 10, 2015)

GWAYGWAY said:


> Lovely Van, I would love that one.  So you should point out that it probably cost more than her house DID, so you are not a Pikey but a respectable member of society.


I have to say the photos don't do it justice,I tried to calm her down, she said she was gonna do some damage,I guess she meant top the motorhome that's all I need.

I use to own a lovely five bedroom house until my ex through the split obtained it hence why I'm living this life, I've been down the mortgage route paid my dues and tbh in the end the house meant nothing top me,I love this life as no two days the same and whatever happens I've got somewhere to get my head down.
To all you good people that are reading this I would welcome all tips and advice on our way of life.one iissue I've not quite got yet is to relax and not worry about the fear and that's exactly what it is fear of having someone out the police Bang on the door.


----------



## Tezza33 (May 10, 2015)

If somebody is threatening to do some damage you are in your right to call the Police yourself, if you are parked legally you are in the right but even if you were parked on their drive they cannot threaten to damage your motorhome, they can take legal action to remove you but it is a criminal offence to threaten whatever the circumstance, you were obviously parked on the road so if she threatened to damage your van she is commiting a criminal offence


----------



## jeanette (May 11, 2015)

10para said:


> Good sound advice just what I need, being that I've lived in my motorhome for a matter of months I'm still learning on the job,I tend to creep around my motorhome for fear of making noise obviously with blind a down an I being a worrier



could your friend not let you park outside of his property for 1/2 nights? hope you get well soon and you get sorted out with something  :idea:


----------



## runnach (May 11, 2015)

GWAYGWAY said:


> Lovely Van, I would love that one.  So you should point out that it probably cost more than her house DID, so you are not a Pikey but a respectable member of society.



In terms of respect do you think the term "pikey" is acceptable ? What a motorhome costs is of no relevance It is how one conducts oneself that matters. Your seemed prejudice makes you no better than the irratated homeowner.

channa


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (May 11, 2015)

10para said:


> Do you think downsizing will avoid being hassled



Don't downsize because 1 irate frustrated halfwit didn't get her nat king kole the night before, fact is you were legal tax, mot etc I presume, just try to be a little more discreet by moving on after a day or two..


----------



## Haaamster (May 11, 2015)

Would renting a piece of land be the answer. Just found this on gumtree.
Open air private parking space available to rent with electric gate in SW18 1HZ | United Kingdom | Gumtree


----------



## 10para (May 11, 2015)

Haaamster said:


> Would renting a piece of land be the answer. Just found this on gumtree.
> Open air private parking space available to rent with electric gate in SW18 1HZ | United Kingdom | Gumtree



Thanks for your efforts but I know that estate well it's a doggy place and it's for a car ad I've done work on that estate


----------



## jagmanx (May 11, 2015)

*4 nights*

Simply too long in one place...of this sort
You might be legally OK but effectively being a nuisance.
That is why we get hated.
Move about more.
Forget "Your Rights" and get a plan which will not upset others and therefore you !


----------



## anjou (May 11, 2015)

i do it all the time in the Uk, its called "Flank wall or Flank hedge wilding" ! But I do try and leave before suburbia wakes up !


----------



## GWAYGWAY (May 11, 2015)

Just one thing do you run the generator to charge batteries  because that would annoy me as well.


----------



## anjou (May 11, 2015)

Def no generator ! Tonight im parked up not more than ten paces from a pubs front door !, I have been in for a pint ! Nice pub near West Wycombe[ , the motto is Stay Small,Leave No Trace ! And leave early, most sheep people are glued to the time wasting device, ie tv ! Or a computer in the eve so pull up and get comfy and look for some free Wifi !  /SIZE]


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (May 11, 2015)

If this is the case with 20 year customer base you should have a client with some secure parking or a compound they would willingly let you use as you would provide them with security overnight and weekend.
Ask your EX if you can park on her drive or in front of her house you may get provided with a Hook up and waste water dumping

Alf






10para said:


> Not when you have advets and 20 years of customer data base and have contract with rac and aa


----------



## 10para (May 12, 2015)

Alf 1 said:


> If this is the case with 20 year customer base you should have a client with some secure parking or a compound they would willingly let you use as you would provide them with security overnight and weekend.
> Ask your EX if you can park on her drive or in front of her house you may get provided with a Hook up and waste water dumping
> 
> Alf


If only but let's face it most of us outside this forum pretty much keep it hush hush that we live in a camper, the majority of people frown upon us, so me confessing to a customer is definitely a no no


----------



## 10para (May 12, 2015)

10para said:


> If only but let's face it most of us outside this forum pretty much keep it hush hush that we live in a camper, the majority of people frown upon us, so me confessing to a customer is definitely a no no





GWAYGWAY said:


> Just one thing do you run the generator to charge batteries  because that would annoy me as well.



No I would definitely not do that no way but I do have a efoy fuel cell that is silent only used occasionally in the winter,tbh I need to find at least four local locations and rotate


----------



## Camper Bob (May 12, 2015)

I  resent that , I was born and raised in Surrey and for all my voting life I have never ever voted Tory , the expletives I would use to describe them are definitely not acceptable old boy.


----------



## vwalan (May 12, 2015)

this might help. http://new.surreycc.gov.uk/environm...-information/gypsies-and-travellers-in-surrey
hee hee . 
could go in for selling pegs as well. :goodluck:


----------



## GWAYGWAY (May 12, 2015)

Lie through your teeth, make out you are one of them and they will not complain, park near and pretend you are a visitor there etc.
find a varied selection of parking spots.


----------



## trevskoda (May 12, 2015)

n brown said:


> narcotic ? like once you've had a taste you just can't get enough of her !



good greaf was he eating her.:scared:no wonder she kicked of.


----------

